# Weekly rental of 2014 Cadillac XTS $200



## Andre Damitio (Nov 1, 2017)

Car located West Los Angeles.
Looking for someone who can rent my 2014 XTS for $200 a week.
blk/blk
need proof of full liability insurance
You pay $400 for first week which includes 1st weeks rent and security deposit.
You are responsible for keeping the car clean.
I am responsible for wear and tear items, and maintenance.
msg me for more details


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you should post this in the LA city page

damn this car is eligible for Uber Black, Uber Select, lyft lux, and lyft premier, but people can't lease your car privately and use it for uber since it's still registered under your name.

use HyreCar.com to help with the paper work and legalities


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

$800 a month for a three year old car. NOPE!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you can make bank with this car


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Only if you were a full time driver.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

$800/month are you guys mental?

Check out this Ride:










Look at the payment...that's $93/week. Doable.
Of course, you are responsible for the Car. And you own it.

What an I missing?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> $800/month are you guys mental?
> 
> Check out this Ride:
> 
> ...


Dude is probably hoping somebody is dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Dude is probably hoping somebody is dumb enough to fall for it.


Yepp.
And I think Andre Damitio is a Dealer. Shady.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

some people would do $800 a month if they don't have to pay for maintenance, insurance, also youre not stuck with a car payment for 5 years, you can return it whenever


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> some people would do $800 a month if they don't have to pay for maintenance, insurance, also youre not stuck with a car payment for 5 years, you can return it whenever


You also won't be able to drive for any of the rideshare companies since it's not registered or rented to you.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

unless she rented out using HyreCar


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Look at the payment...that's $93/week. Doable.
> Of course, you are responsible for the Car. And you own it.
> 
> What an I missing?


What you are missing is what kind of insurance you are going to need to buy to protect not just your interests, but the interests of the party loaning you the money.

Also, does lender know that you are going to be using the vehicle for commercial purposes? Nothing like driving your car to 50,000 miles a year to really reduce the value of the collateral for the loan and make it riskier for the lender.

The promissory note that you sign is likely to say that you are buying the car for personal use, not as a livery vehicle.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What you are missing is what kind of insurance you are going to need to buy to protect not just your interests, but the interests of the party loaning you the money.
> 
> Also, does lender know that you are going to be using the vehicle for commercial purposes? Nothing like driving your car to 50,000 miles a year to really reduce the value of the collateral for the loan and make it riskier for the lender.
> 
> The promissory note that you sign is likely to say that you are buying the car for personal use, not as a livery vehicle.


In all honesty though, If I were to purchase a vehicle to use, only for Uber, it would be around 10 years old. I would be able to buy it with cash for around $4000. Within 3 months, it will have paid for itself.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

corniilius said:


> In all honesty though, If I were to purchase a vehicle to use, only for Uber, it would be around 10 years old. I would be able to buy it with cash for around $4000. Within 3 months, it will have paid for itself.


Professional outfits, like Pittsburgh Yellow Cab when I drove, have always preferred older vehicles.

The average "new" cab was a retired police cruiser with 150,000 miles on the odometer in the 1990's.

Paint them yellow, install a radio and taxi meter, and you were good to go. Vinyl seats and rubber floors made them easy to clean for passengers with less than idea control over their bodily functions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> $800 a month for a three year old car. NOPE!


Better than the repair bills on such a car.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> only for Uber, it would be around 10 years old


But, corniilius , then you can forget about Select. The Car needs to be 2008 or newer to be a Select Vehicle.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

please all i need a car i can rent for 90 dollars a week or 360 a month, can someone refer me to a car guy?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> you should post this in the LA city page
> 
> damn this car is eligible for Uber Black, Uber Select, lyft lux, and lyft premier, but people can't lease your car privately and use it for uber since it's still registered under your name.
> 
> use HyreCar.com to help with the paper work and legalities


Uber Black registration in LA has been closed for as long as I check, Also you need commercial insurance


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Does it have Lojack?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> But, corniilius , then you can forget about Select. The Car needs to be 2008 or newer to be a Select Vehicle.


Only driving around 20 hours a week, select wouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> Uber Black registration in LA has been closed for as long as I check, Also you need commercial insurance


well she can still do lyft lux, and lyft premier. and uber select.

Uber opens up it's black registration once in a while when more people have been inactive


----------

